# ha haha!! anyone watch DYNAMO lift 155kg bench!!



## deeconfrost

he`s not just a magician!! he`s bang on the strength too!!! lol fail!??


----------



## shane89

haha no way the mans a pencil


----------



## big steve

link?


----------



## deeconfrost

awful phsique!,perhaps they were made of foam!! and all in on it! pointless really


----------



## deeconfrost

it were on watch sky


----------



## Breda

No

I've got it recording for when I get home

I'm not lookin at this thread again till I've seen it


----------



## Guest

no! this i gotta see, is it on youtube?


----------



## deeconfrost

checked you tube its not there¬!! honest! a big guy did 155kg,and dynamo says! "i`l have a go" they all laugh! but you know what...he did it lol


----------



## Guest

deeconfrost said:


> checked you tube its not there¬!! honest! a big guy did 155kg,and dynamo says! "i`l have a go" they all laugh! but you know what...he did it lol


oh man im def gonna find this clip!


----------



## cat88

for reps?


----------



## 1adf1

it was 175kg there where 3 20kg plates 10kg witch where tucked against the 20kg plates then he added the 5kg and a 2.5kg


----------



## Guest

cat88 said:


> for reps?


have you seen him? im surprised he can move 155kg!


----------



## deeconfrost

cat88 said:


> for reps?


 only 1 for the win


----------



## Guest

seriously i cant find this video anywhere!


----------



## big steve

find it mate, im dying to see it!


----------



## El Ricardinho

watch it again on watch +1. the show is just awesome.


----------



## deeconfrost

anyone got sky? or anything that has "watch" channel,best chance is a repeat,or youtube must be screenin it soon enough


----------



## big steve

its coming on now on watch +1 on sky


----------



## C.Hill

It was amazing! I thought his arms were gonna snap!


----------



## deeconfrost

dude took it almost flat to his chest!! how on earth could he have got a push from there with that weight for his size lol!


----------



## energize17

When in the show did it happen 1st part 2nd part or what


----------



## deeconfrost

err,****!? must be at least half way through i think


----------



## C.Hill

Yeah roughly halfway through, unbelieveable!


----------



## deeconfrost

did you believe it hill?


----------



## energize17

Fake fake

And he got a spot aswell

I didnt even think he would be able to unrack it


----------



## big steve

just seen it there, how to hell??


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Weights didn't look right the way they moved but if they are genuine weights then he is THE man!!


----------



## deeconfrost

ha ha magic! yer,strength my ass!! dude needs to stick to card trickzz


----------



## shane89

just watched it i agree the whole weight thing just didnt look right or convincing at all


----------



## Guest

BLUE(UK) said:


> Weights didn't look right the way they moved but if they are genuine weights then he is THE man!!


agree i cant put my finger on it but something looked odd

and if i saw that firsthand i would have been astonished and the guys there didnt really look that amazed

bad actors? lol


----------



## C.Hill

deeconfrost said:


> did you believe it hill?


Yeah think so man, it's pretty intense seeing as the geezer before him just about did it, you can tell by everyones reaction it's not setup.


----------



## Guest

if you believe this then you may as well believe in all the other tricks.

normally the more complex or bewildering the appearance, the simpler the logic behind it


----------



## Gazbeast

There is no such thing as magic (Sorry to break that to you) but this guy is a trickster, you cannot put things through glass, it is impossible, all trickery and illusions. This is no different. He cannot lift that weight!

I don't know how he does these things though.........


----------



## 1adf1

was it me or was it the guy b4 how benched the weight acting how hard it was as he seemed like it wernt right somehow even when he done it


----------



## C.Hill

It certainly gets the mind ticking!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

ricky23 said:


> agree i cant put my finger on it but something looked odd
> 
> and if i saw that firsthand i would have been astonished and the guys there didnt really look that amazed
> 
> bad actors? lol


He didn't quite look 'compressed',the bar didn't flex at all and the reactions seemed to happen too fast which doesn't happen with an heavy load.

I do like the programme i must add.


----------



## energize17

It super fake even the PT benched it weird like said above he kept resting at points when itmwas

Coming up

I hate magicians there all crap bring back witches and wizards now those were the days


----------



## slunkeh

Can someone enlighten me with who DYNAMO is and what the show is a called?


----------



## Guest

energize17 said:


> It super fake even the PT benched it weird like said above he kept resting at points when itmwas
> 
> Coming up
> 
> I hate magicians there all crap bring back witches and wizards now those were the days


i know i thought exactly the same! he unracked it like it was a piece of **** and something not right about them pauses or with any of it really.

ah the days of the witches and wizards - was truly a magical time!


----------



## Jack92

i saw it, pretty unbelievable if its real


----------



## Marshan

No way in hell those plates were real...the bar was stuttering on the way down and up and not even the slightest of a bend in the bar. B.S. I say. Everything abt that show is staged..some of the 'onlookers' are fresh out of acting class with their OMG 'reactions'. Crock.


----------



## Breda

No way is that 155 neither he nor the brown guy had the shakes and that was meant to be a max lift

Still Love the show


----------



## Sub-Zero

I'm lost who's dynamo?

Ans any links to this vid..?


----------



## secla

come on guys 99% of the tricks on this show are staged. Its entertaining tv but you have got to be realistic..

I got bored of it after the first couple of episodes as he does very little that involves any skill as most of the stuff thats on the show involves actors etc. I dare say they put people around them that arnt in on it to try and get some of the shock factor reactions but the core people in the tricks are all acting.

Fot gods sake the guys even done mind reading


----------



## deeconfrost

The fella belongs in hogwarts


----------



## monkeybiker

I can't believe people can't see that it would not be possible for him to lift that weight. I have doubts that the black guy before him could do it.

Would be more impressed by someone who could actually lift it for real.


----------



## Mjc1

Only thing amazing is how gullible some people are believing this crap


----------



## UK_builder

I saw that, looks fake to me


----------



## will-uk

I hope you all love me  Heres the full episode of last nights show in 3 parts..........weightlifting bit in vid 2 at 5mins in 

Reps will be welcomed regards....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## murphy2010

With arms like that its no wonder he benched it! his shirts ripping


----------



## Rekless

Some ****ing idots in this thread.

He would be pound for pound the best weighlifter in the world if he lifted that, he weigh's what? 8 stone?

Open your ****ing eyes people!


----------



## miggs

No f****en way!!!


----------



## richardrahl

Neither of them lifted 155kg. There's absolutley no flex on the bar, if you look closely. They always bow slightly when getting to that sort of weight. He wowed me when I first starting watching him, but week by week, I find myself growing increasingly unimpressed.


----------



## SASUK

Found the clip this morning  didnt notice how insanely thin that guy was until now haha


----------



## NovemberDelta

Haha a joke. Surely no one thinks he done that?


----------



## The L Man

He looks skinner in this episode. Thought I was bad haha...

In regards to the bench, no way could he do 155kg. It's an illusion of course.


----------



## Rekless

Mr L said:


> He looks skinner in this episode. Thought I was bad haha...
> 
> In regards to the bench, no way could he do 155kg. It's an illusion of course.


No it is just fake.

Most of his show is.

Take this for example......






Clearly make up over the 'unopened' eye which he just wipes off.

Some of his tricks (card tricks, phones into bottles, thinks disappering) are great magic tricks, but have all been done to death, hense the reason he adss fake bits like this in to get people to watch his show.

Great illusionist, but also a faker.


----------



## Magic Torch

Its a trick its not real, look at the Part three thing on Radio 1! if he could do that he would just draw the lottery numbers and win that every F'in week lol!


----------



## miggs

He is a nice guy thou, know from around the clubs in London,for a few years now, very polite and fame not gone to his head.


----------



## Jux

Would the bar not be bending people?


----------



## Chelsea

Comlpete fake not a chance that is real. Ive benched 160 and it does not look that light.

The bar bends the weights wobble as does your whole body.

Just no chance - anyone who thinks this is real needs to wake up and smell the bull$hit!

Bit annoying actually because i bet there will be loads of morons in the gym now saying that you dont have to be big to lift heavy because of this guy.


----------



## milzy

Is he from Bradford man Innitt!!??


----------



## Mitch.

At the beginning of part 2, is that Hulk Hogans son?

I thought he was in prison for that car crash?


----------



## deeconfrost

didnt know anything about a crash?


----------



## tempnatural

mitch6689 said:


> At the beginning of part 2, is that Hulk Hogans son?
> 
> I thought he was in prison for that car crash?


Yes it is him... he got released after serving only 6weeks of his sentence


----------



## tempnatural

deeconfrost said:


> didnt know anything about a crash?


He was driving like a ****, crashed and his mate was in the car... his mate is now in a vegetable state for the rest of his life.


----------



## Sub-Zero

hahaha, complete fake. Maybe this is Dynamos's personal trainer:lol:


----------



## buzzzbar

The bar is real, the plates appear FAKE.

The bar moves from side to side too easily, and with deliberate movements.

His other "feats" impress me more, when the end credits are on lol


----------



## deeconfrost

bradford bulldozer,the mans a ledge


----------



## deeconfrost

Sub-Zero said:


> hahaha, complete fake. Maybe this is Dynamos's personal trainer:lol:


hmm that is impressive,i need to pay this trainer to teach me too!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Theres no way this is an illusion!!!!

an illusion makes your senses feel something is real when infact it isnt, this did not look real for even a second, hense it is not an illusion.


----------



## deeconfrost

i`l never get to 120kg let alone 155! but i will work towards this target. 1 rep of course


----------



## lumpy

there the same plastic weights they used in the old flex mags lol


----------



## Garbs

If the bar ain't bending, you're just pretending..................never a truer word said than for this.


----------



## BLUTOS

lol love it on the weight lifting part of the vid 8:26 to 8:28 when the cam goes above and the spotter just nudges the bar forward in the cradle class lol.


----------



## lolik

smell bulhsh1t a mile away that man with spagetti arms would strugle to push 60kg imho


----------



## energize17

Is he natty?


----------



## lolik

energize17 said:


> Is he natty?


by the looks of it he is a dirty roider


----------



## LOCUST

Omg I can't believe we are debating this on here.

1. The 20's were already pre tracked on the bar. As there fake polystyrene I imagine as it was common knowledge that fake weights were used in bb photoshoots back in the day

2. They spot each other so no one else actully feels the weight on the bar.

3. There is hardly any noise when its racked it's virtually silent.

4. No bend on the bar

5. The black fella was well over acting on his bench.

Need I go on.

Seriously don't believe everything u see. He is good but some are obviously set up.


----------



## paul81

yeah, how much help did he get........ plenty!


----------



## Pancake

For me the most obvious part is when he first lifts the bar out of the rack - there's no resistance and it just shoots straight up.


----------



## monkeybiker

deeconfrost said:


> i`l never get to 120kg let alone 155! but i will work towards this target. 1 rep of course


Not with that attitude you wont be.


----------



## danimal

Black guy doesnt look like he trains let alone be able to lift 155


----------



## IrishRaver

Right....and I'm holding a 600kg deadlift.

I've seen thicker arms on a spider.


----------



## varn01

Just watched it. Super fake and shocking acting in my opinion.


----------



## Milky

ricky23 said:


> agree i cant put my finger on it but something looked odd
> 
> and if i saw that firsthand i would have been astonished and the guys there didnt really look that amazed
> 
> bad actors? lol


Not ONE SINGLE MUSCLE in his arm tensed so l aint buying it one fu**ing bit !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Not ONE SINGLE MUSCLE in his arm tensed so l aint buying it one fu**ing bit !!


He hasn't got a muscle to tense


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Not ONE SINGLE MUSCLE in his arm tensed so l aint buying it one fu**ing bit !!


Mate there were no muscles to tense, Im surprised he's got the strength to stand up


----------



## expletive

fatmanstan! said:


> He hasn't got a muscle to tense


Damn beat me to it


----------



## Dezw

It's a bloody entertainment show, and I was entertained.

Of course I know he can't really lift that, but who cares, y'all are getting too serious.


----------



## Milky

Dezw said:


> It's a bloody entertainment show, and I was entertained.
> 
> Of course I know he can't really lift that, but who cares, y'all are getting too serious.


Why are YOU calling it entertainment ??


----------



## dbgallery

That's one of the lamest tricks I've ever seen


----------



## deeconfrost

its going to give belief to all those that have spaghetti arms though right?.....


----------



## Breda

hope so because i can see a few shoulders being popped out of there socket as they try to unrack the weight then if they manage to unrack it i can see a few decapitations happening


----------



## huge monguss

Dynamo for worlds strongest man lol


----------



## deeconfrost

feck,speaking of nearly losing heads.i cdnt resist a go on flat bench barbell press.no 1 was present,so i decided 100kg got 2 reps,went for a 3rd,never thought i`d get it up!!! but dude! i had to lol.phew


----------



## Ashcrapper

LOCUST said:


> Omg I can't believe we are debating this on here.
> 
> 1. The 20's were already pre tracked on the bar. As there fake polystyrene I imagine as it was common knowledge that fake weights were used in bb photoshoots back in the day
> 
> 2. They spot each other so no one else actully feels the weight on the bar.
> 
> 3. There is hardly any noise when its racked it's virtually silent.
> 
> 4. No bend on the bar
> 
> 5. The black fella was well over acting on his bench.
> 
> Need I go on.
> 
> Seriously don't believe everything u see. He is good but some are obviously set up.


so are you saying it wasnt really that weight?


----------

